

To Design Well, You Need to Accept This... - maderalabs
http://www.maderalabs.com/blog/to-design-well-you-need-to-accept-this/

======
davedx
Rubbish. You should design using clear and non-technical language, but you
shouldn't misname things because your customers don't understand what you've
built.

